# Media Wall



## Tradermikesz (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey everyone, So awhile back me and my mom were looking online at some media wall entertainment centers and became highly interested in built in media walls. So me and my brother decided to build her one. We had no idea how to do it but we plan and drew out our blueprint and gave it a shot. We still have to buy some wooden blinds, lay carpet, decorations and also the new 62 inch tv with a Bose surround system. Here's a few pics of the many pictures we had from the renovation


----------



## rrudd2 (May 20, 2013)

Very nice work! 

Your mom must be very happy with the results, and even happier knowing her sons did it for her.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

What did you do with the window?


----------



## ssgtjoenunez (Feb 4, 2013)

That turned out really nice! I bought one of those massive wall units that go together in pieces from Ikea and once I saw this thread immediately regretted not building something similar myself. My problem would be access to the back for things like cables and electricity. 

How did you plan for and handle that aspect of it? Do you have an access somewhere to get to the back of the unit?


----------



## mrs5150 (Aug 31, 2014)

Amazing..


----------

